
How to increase serotonin in the human brain without drugs - chaostheory
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=2077351
======
gojomo
Methods mentioned: (1) consciously induce positive moods; (2) bright light;
(3) exercise; (4) a diet rich in tryptophan.

~~~
jrp
What is the difference between taking drugs / taking 5-HTP supplementals /
"naturally" getting a lot of tryptophan in your diet? Seems like it's all
drugs.

~~~
blurry
At the end of the article, it was stated that tryptophan in foods does not go
to your brain because of other substances competing (and taking priority) for
transport resources.

------
TheMadScientist
"Another reason for pursuing nonpharmacologic methods of increasing serotonin
arises from the increasing recognition that happiness and well-being are
important, both as factors protecting against mental and physical disorders
and in their own right."

WTF

~~~
rjprins
What's wrong? Aren't happiness and well-being important?

